# Pee In a Jar For Green Water



## Joeee (Apr 3, 2010)

Look at the "Making your own green water leaves" part on this:

http://www.aquaticcommunity.com/catfish/whiptails.php



> Add a pinch or urea to promote algae growth.


It doesn't tell people that can get urea if they vaccum the bottom of their tank or leave a Betta in a bowl for 4 days and use that water. It just leads one to think "Pee in a jar with some lettuce for green water".


----------



## Zebrapl3co (Mar 29, 2006)

It doesn't have to be urea. That's kind of a cave man style of doing things. The point of all this is to get nitrate. You can add chemicals, it will work just as good.

*Never pay again for live sex! | Hot girls doing naughty stuff for free! | Chat for free!*


----------



## KhuliLoachFan (Mar 8, 2008)

So the way to NOT be a caveman is to let someone else pee in a bottle then pay them for it. 

W


----------



## TBemba (Jan 11, 2010)

you can also cycle a tank this way If thats what floats your boat


----------



## Zebrapl3co (Mar 29, 2006)

LOL. true true ... it's a very good way to play a practical joke on newbs ... and the darnest thing about it is ... it still works!

*Never pay again for live sex! | Hot girls doing naughty stuff for free! | Chat for free!*


----------

